# Ipad2 et carte SD



## Sensei68 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous,


Je suis en pleine recherche d'information sur l'Ipad2 pour mon prochain achat 

J'ai vu quelques vidéos sur internet qui montrent qu'avec le kit de connexion de la caméra on pouvait brancher une clé USB ou une carte SD. J'ai pu voir aussi qu'avec un Ipad jailbreaké il était possible de faire des transfert depuis/vers ces périphériques.

Alors je me demande dans ce cas la, pourquoi prendre un Ipad2 32 voir 64Go si il est possible, certes par des moyens détournés, de brancher une carte SD de 16Go...


Si vous avez des infos je suis preneur.
Dans tous les cas bon week end à tous


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Avril 2011)

Salut à toi et bienvenu sur forum. Tu peux aller faire un tour par la case "présentations" à l'occase.

Pour ce qui est de ta question, même sans pouvoir brancher de carte SD, la question est de savoir de combien de place tu as besoin de manière simultanée. Tu peux en effet connecter un clé USB ou une carte SD mais tu ne pourra pas y lire directement tes fichiers (il me semble). Tu devras d'abord transférer tes fichiers sur l'iPad pour t'en servir ensuite. Donc pour moi c'est une fausse question puisque ça revient au même que de devoir brancher l'iPad sur l'ordinateur.


----------

